

Digital Business Card vs Old Business Card - mrholek

Why we still using old business card? Why we don't change them for digital business card? How is your opinion?<p>We building new startup and we would like to know your opinion, because we do not do it for themselves only to users.
======
macabhay
Have you ever come back from a conference, emptied the 70+ business cards out
of your pockets and thought to yourself, "Wow, it's going to suck going
through this..."

If so, you're likely to agree that the area of personal contact info exchange
needs innovation.

The problem with today's digital options is that they adopt a fundamentally
broken approach. The solution is not to take a business card and throw it on a
smartphone screen and say, "Hey! It's digital!".

Instead, a totally re-imagined model that doesn't carry the baggage of old
paradigms, and that makes the old model (business cards) an obsolete
afterthought, is required.

Good news is, we're already building it :) Beta's started.

~~~
mrholek
We also are building something that will revolutionize the business cards
market. Soon we launch, nessfile.com

------
dutchbrit
"Classic" business cards are still a must, I always have people asking for my
card. However, to make it more digital, you could for instance add a vCard
that's printed on the classic card via a QR Code..

------
c1sc0
Check out Cardflick, they're doing something interesting in this space
<http://www.cardflick.com>

~~~
mrholek
I know them and know the other competitors. I just wonder why no one has won a
large market share. Maybe people don't want digital business cards?

~~~
c1sc0
Can you post some of the other competitors you looked at? I'm interested in
this topic. My guess is that LinkedIn kinda obsoleted the businesscard. But on
the other side you have things like Moo.com & a certain subset of people
paying good money to have high-quality paper cards. What's your take on this?
How would you design a digital business card?

~~~
mrholek
Other Competitors: cardcloud.com, cloudcard.org, bu.mp, contactmonkey.com. I
know that many people do not give up the business cards, but I know many
people who want something more modern. I think you don't need to design
digital business card, you can change your smartphone into digital business
card and sharing your contacts via bluetooth or nfc

